# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Vroeger opstaan, maar hoe?

## dotito

Al van jong af aan ben ik iemand die heel veel slaap nodig heeft door mijn epilepsie. Als ik weinig slaap heb voel ik me moe en een wrak.
Nu is mijn probleem sinds ik niet meer aan werk ben ik een avond mens geworden. Ik kan moeilijk vroeg naar bed, voor 12 u kan ik niet gaan slapen, vraag me niet hoe dat komt.
Is ook zo dat ik altijd lang blijf liggen meestal tot de middag.
Graag wil ik in toekomst een beetje verandering in brengen om terug vroeger opstaan. 
Hebben jullie evt tips hoe ik terug vroeger uit bed kan en dat ik toch ben uitgeslapen?

Do

----------


## Agnes574

Helaas kan ik je hier niet mee helpen; ik heb nl hetzelfde probleem  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Ik hoop ook op tips en adviezen hier!
Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Kan jij ook niet voor middernacht naar bed?

Bij mij is nl zo erg dat ik bv eens een dagje vroeg uit moet, dat ik de avond daarvoor daar helemaal mee bezig ben(is verschrikkelijk) :EEK!: 
Wil daar echt verandering in brengen.
Mijn ventje, zegt probeert dan gewoon vroeger naar bed te gaan, maar zo simpel is dat niet :Confused: 
Hij wil al maanden naar de markt gaan, maar door die omstandigheden komt dat daar niet van.
Miserie miserie........

Do x  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

lieve Do,

Vroeg opstaan is moeilijk als je een echt avond/nacht mens bent. Ik weet wat het voor mijzelf altijd is geweest, en nog soms. Maar nu lig ik er vroeger op.

- 's Avonds geen inspannende dingen doen, als je de volgende dag wat vroerger op moet.
- Ga wat eerder naar bed en zorg dat je in een ontspannende kamer ligt.
(zal wel moeilijk zijn, als je, jullie slaapkamer op gaat knappen!)
_ evt. ontspannings oefeningen doen.( Dit is wel lachen hoor, als je het niet gewend bent,) ha, ha, ha, :Big Grin: 
- Consequent blijven naar jezelf is het belangrijkst.

Goed Do, dit zijn er paar.

Succes lieve Do :Smile: 

liefs, Gossie

----------


## Agnes574

> @Aggie,
> 
> Kan jij ook niet voor middernacht naar bed?
> 
> Bij mij is nl zo erg dat ik bv eens een dagje vroeg uit moet, dat ik de avond daarvoor daar helemaal mee bezig ben(is verschrikkelijk)
> Wil daar echt verandering in brengen.
> Mijn ventje, zegt probeert dan gewoon vroeger naar bed te gaan, maar zo simpel is dat niet
> Hij wil al maanden naar de markt gaan, maar door die omstandigheden komt dat daar niet van.
> Miserie miserie........
> ...


Ik herken hier mezelf en de situatie volkomen in ... precies hetzelfde; vervelend hé! Sterkte meissie!
Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Merci voor de tips Gossie!!

Ik pas alles al toe, maar kan nog steeds niet vroeg naar bed ...
gelukkig heb ik 'mijn' patroon wel al wat kunnen 'bijstellen'... vroeger ging ik pas slapen tussen 2 en 3u!!

Nu ben ik al zover dat ik mezelf dwing tussen 12 en 1 te gaan slapen en dat lukt gelukkig érg goed .... een vast 'ritueel' voor het slapen gaan maakt me rustig (haar kammen,gezicht schoonmaken en nachtcréme erop, naar 't toilet, nog even met de honden buiten op het pleintje > krijg ik het lekker koud en verlang ik naar m'n bedje  :Wink: ,medicatie innemen,een glas water drinken, nog een sigaretje en hup naar boven!).
Dat ritueel neemt wel bijna een uur in beslag, maar daardoor kan ik bekomen van tv,pc, geluid,licht ed....  :Wink: .

Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Back to topic;

Vroeger opstaan...
Dat lukt me écht niet!!

Ik heb mijn 10 tot 12u nodig en als het 's kan slaap ik me uit tot ik vanzelf wakker word..

Weet ik s'avonds dat ik de volgende dag vroeg op moet, slaap ik nog minder doordat ik daar mee bezig loop... alles klaarleggen (kleding, papieren die ik nodig ga hebben ed, koffie klaarzetten,...) en vaak lig ik dan nog later in bed als gewoonlijk...

Maar; Als ik er 's vroeg uitmoet om naar 't ziekenhuis te gaan, te gaan markten of wat dan ook, dan zorg ik dat ik die middag na de activiteit alleen thuis ben, zodat ik weet dat ik dan kan 'bijrusten','bijslapen' of gewoon op mijn gemak doodmoe kan zijn  :Wink: .
Dat helpt me wel!

Ik zou ook érg graag om bijv 10u opstaan... dan heb ik meer aan m'n dagen, maar dat lukt me tot op heden écht niet!
Ik moet al een wekker zetten om er om 12u of 12u30 uit te geraken ... als ik een zeldzame keer géén wekker hoef te zetten, slaap ik meestal tot 14u!!

Ik verslaap m'n leven zeg ik vaak; en dat vind ik jammer...

----------


## Agnes574

Misschien heeft iemand wat aan volgend artikel?
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=12715

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Is echt vervelend :Frown: , hoe zou dat toch komen dat wij daar zoveel last van hebben.
Is nu niet dat ik dat probleem heb omdat ik niet werk, want als ik werkte had ik dat probleem ook.
Gelukkig kon ik veel met de late werken, anders had ik dat niet kunnen volhouden.
Ik steek het op mijn epilepsie, de Dr. heeft destijds tegen mij gezegd dat epilepsie patienten heel veel rust moeten hebben(dus). En heb het ook niet altijd geweten van jongs af aan sliep ik lang.
Wou dat ik ook vroeger eruit kon zodat we 's morgens eens naar de markt konden.
Heb jij ook Aggie, dat gevoel als ge dan eens 's morgens opstaat dat ge precies op een andere planeet zit :Big Grin: 
Dat is zo raar  :Confused: hé, A ja.....onze dag begint altijd 's middags.
Ach vroeg of laat zal het ons wel is lukken zeker.

Do x  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Agnes574

Het lukt me stap voor stap om vroeger op te staan nu ... gewoon omdat ik zoveel last heb van m'n CVS.. hierdoor kruip ik vroeger in m'n bed (23u is het doel) en sta ik dus ook om 11u weer op; das al 1 à 2 uur dag gewonnen  :Wink: !

Maar als ik wakker word zit ik idd zo'n 2-tal uur op een 'andere planeet' zeg maar ... bijkomen; geen licht,geluid, gekakel verdragen... geen zin in gesprekken... rustig voor m'n pc-tje zitten en m'n koffie's drinken  :Wink: .

----------


## Mizzepi

Dotito,
Ik werk ook niet ik ben huisvrouw, maar zeker is slaap voor iemand met epilepsie wel zo belangrijk. Probeer gewoon rond de klok van 22.00 uur of 22.30 uur naar bed te gaan en rond de klok van 7.30 uur uit bed te gaan, wel zo dat je ook weer op tijd je medicijnen kunt innemen. Hier moet je niet te lange tijd tussen laten zitten. 
Maar ben je ook niet moe mede door de medicijnen? Moet je niet anders ingesteld worden op medicatie..?
Ik denk waar jij woon zal er ook wel iets van een speciaal centrum zijn voor mensen met epilepsie en een neuroloog die je daar in kan begeleiden.

- Wat ik zelf doe, als de kinderen naar school gaan probeer ik meestal in de middag even een uurtje te liggen, anders redt ik het zelf niet tot de avond..

En misschien dat je nu ook weer last hebt van het verzetten van de tijd van winter naar zomertijd. Dit merk ik zelf altijd wel.


Mizzepi (zelf epilepsie en slik medicijnen)

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ga al een tijdje om 23u slapen ipv 1u of 1u30 ... laatste weken zéér slecht geslapen (in- en doorslaapproblemen), maar met de melatonine 5mg die m'n huisartse me voorgeschreven heeft en de seroquel die me beter doet slapen was het gisteren;
-23u bed in,... mega-goed geslapen... 11u vanmorgen wakker/alert (niet suf/duf) en happy!!

Vanavond weer 23u bed in en wekker om 10u zetten... hopelijk gaat alles goed; slaap ik weer zo snel in en goed door ... dan kan ik zéker om 10u happy en wakker opstaan  :Wink: 
Duimen maar!!!

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## anMa

Hallo Agnes
Ben je niet van mening dat je dan te lang in bed ligt?
En heb jij ook zo'n moeite met de klok verzetten van winter naar zomertijd?
Andersom heb ik t niet van zomer naar wintertijd
Groetjes anMa

----------


## Mizzepi

Moeite van de klok van wintertijd naar zomertijd dat heb ik zelf ook moet dan erg omschakelen en duurt zeker een week voor ik weer wat op gang ben en merk dit zeker aan mijn epilepsie.

----------


## Ronald68

Ben zelf een ochtend mens. Val regelmatig 's avonds op de bank in slaap. Kom er 's ochtends altijd vrolijk uit, behalve afgelopen week met die zomertijd. En net als anMa met de wintertijd uiteraard geen problemen. Maar dat zal moeilijker zijn voor avondmensen denk ik.

----------


## Agnes574

> Hallo Agnes
> Ben je niet van mening dat je dan te lang in bed ligt?
> En heb jij ook zo'n moeite met de klok verzetten van winter naar zomertijd?
> Andersom heb ik t niet van zomer naar wintertijd
> Groetjes anMa


AnMa,
Nee, zeker niet het gevoel dat ik te lang in bed lig... door CVS zéker 10 tot 12u slaap nodig (ookal klinkt 't absurd, i know)... heb al alles geprobeerd om minder uren te hoeven slapen, maar na 2 of 3 dagen 8 of 9u slaap krijg ik al 'grieperige verschijnselen' ... m'n lichaam heeft het dus écht nodig; helaas!

Ik heb gelukkig géén last gehad van het overschakelen naar zomertijd; had begin van de avond alle klokken al verzet, dus ben gewoon om 23u30 gaan slapen en lukte gelukkig ook  :Wink: 

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Vannacht weer supergoed geslapen en om 10u45 beneden... zo krijg ik het gevoel dat ik ook nog een beetje 'ochtend' heb en dat heb ik jaren niet gehad; SUPER!!

----------


## Ronald68

Ag,
Lekker tot kwart voor 11 slapen. Helaas kan ik dat niet. Ook op zondag gewoon om half 7 wakker.

----------


## anMa

> AnMa,
> Nee, zeker niet het gevoel dat ik te lang in bed lig... door CVS zéker 10 tot 12u slaap nodig (ookal klinkt 't absurd, i know)... heb al alles geprobeerd om minder uren te hoeven slapen, maar na 2 of 3 dagen 8 of 9u slaap krijg ik al 'grieperige verschijnselen' ... m'n lichaam heeft het dus écht nodig; helaas!
> 
> Ik heb gelukkig géén last gehad van het overschakelen naar zomertijd; had begin van de avond alle klokken al verzet, dus ben gewoon om 23u30 gaan slapen en lukte gelukkig ook 
> 
> Liefs Ag Xx


Oh dat wist ik niet van CV'S dan heb je dat zeker nodig
Groetjes anMa :Smile:

----------


## christel1

ik zit hier mee nen hond die er op tijd en stond uitmoet... meestal probeer ik om 11 uur ten laatste in mijn bed te liggen en rond 9 uur ten laatste er terug uit, als ik dan moe ben overdag doe ik een klein middagdutje maar dan ga je zien dat ik dan net een smsje krijg en ik terug wakker ben.... oeps

----------


## sietske763

> Vannacht weer supergoed geslapen en om 10u45 beneden... zo krijg ik het gevoel dat ik ook nog een beetje 'ochtend' heb en dat heb ik jaren niet gehad; SUPER!!


leve de seroquel!!!

----------


## anMa

Fijn hè Sietske als je weer eens goed geslapen hebt.
Echt erg als je weer eens nacht naar het plafond ligt te staren
Ik wens voor jou dat je weer vaker beter slaapt
Groetjes anMa

----------


## Elisabeth9

In slaap raken doe ik wel maar ik ga nooit voor 0.00 - 01.00 uur naar bed toe!  :Stick Out Tongue:  ik heb die rust niet hier op de flat...de ganse nacht draai en woel ik....soms ben ik compleet geradbraakt als ik opsta en een enkele keer gaat het wat beter en dan ben ik opgelucht....moe worden komt door allerlei oorzaken...ik slaap nooit meer dan 6 uur, en ik denk altijd aan mijn hond want die moet wel naar buiten toe natuurlijk  :Big Grin:  ik pak een siesta ( slaapje) soms op de middag en dat is fijn...'s avonds dommel ik ook nog wel eens in slaap, en dan heb ik wèèr die leuke film niet helemaal gezien....( shit) ha,ha..misschien moet ik proberen om zoals Gossie adviseert. :Smile: ..gewoon een uurtje eerder naar bed....ik ben òòk een nachtmens...ik hou van de nacht en de sterren en de maan....pfffffffffff  :Stick Out Tongue:  Dromen maarrrr

----------


## sietske763

heb het ooit wel eens op 1 of ander topic gezet;
een wake up light is perfect!!!
heel zachtjes worden je hersenen wakker gemaakt door een steeds feller wordende lamp en gaan er later zachtjes en steeds harder vogeltjes fluiten....zo mooi....
werd met vorige wekker echt beroerd wakker, mn hele leven al..
maar dit is echt mijn ding!
vind het helemaal niet erg meer als ik er vroeg uit moet...

----------


## Agnes574

Heb nu ook zo'n wake-up light ... met het geluid van een kikker  :Big Grin: 
Wordt door die wekker idd ontspannender wakker ... maar enkel door 'mijn kikker', dat licht heeft geen effect op mij, daar slaap ik zo door!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske en Agnes...Wat mooi dat jullie beiden zo'n licht hebben met muziek e/o vogelgeluiden... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Mijn mobiel gebruik ik als wekker en dan gaat er om een bepaalde tijd de koekkoek luiden als alarm/wekker...ik leg de mobiel op een pakje zakdoeken zodat het geluid wat gedempt is! hij staat al zacht en je moet natuurlijk nog wel "iets" horen....vroeger opstaan dat is mogelijk, maar dan moet ik "echt" eerder naar bed toe gaan!  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

heb ook wel een mp3 wekker gehad om wakker te worden met mijn lievelings muziek,
wakker worden was toen toch ook vreselijk.
@agnes, heb je die lamp wel dicht genoeg bij je ogen staan??
hij moet op gezichtshoogte en op 15 cm afstand, als ie bij mij verder staat word ik ook niet wakker van het licht
ik heb er trouwens ook een kikker onder de natuur geluiden staan, maar vind de vogeltjes muziek iets zachter en natuurlijker.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vroeger opstaan en hoe?

Ik probeer nu om 's avonds een uurtje eerder naar bed te gaan.... :Stick Out Tongue:  wel effe wennen maar ik doe mijn best, ik denk echt dat het beter is....het kan natuurlijk altijd een keertje later worden in het weekend maar regelmaat is toch het beste....pffffffffff wel saai natuurlijk maar ja, dat lijf heeft het nodig en eerlijk mijn hond òòk anders zou ik er echt met de pet naar gooien....'s avonds laat nog chatten met vreemden kan ook leuk zijn maar ja sinds ik Bhody mijn hondje heb doe ik dat niet meer...achhhhh ik wordt een saaie troela.... :Frown:  zo ik heb weer genoeg gezeurd....ik heb nergens zin in op dit moment maar ik schop mij eigen toch maar even maar het winkelcentrum toe....
gezellig weekend....

Liefs Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Agnes574

Die wekker staat écht dicht genoeg bij mijn gezicht ... maar dat licht helpt niet; het is dan ook géén philips of zo'n duur ding; heb het ergens bij gekregen  :Wink: . die kikker vind ik wel leuk, zo sta ik lachend op!

----------


## sietske763

heb je er ook een 100 watt lamp inzitten?

----------


## Agnes574

Dak 't écht niet weet lieverd!! Is maar een klein ding, mr maakt me niet uit; maakt me wakker en ik moet lachen om die kikker ... beter dan dat 'piep piep piep piep piep.....ge-herrie'  :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Toen ik nog medicijnen gebruikte stond ik pas om half 12 op echt elke dag zo zonde van je dag
Toen ik gestopt was met de pillen heb ik het zo gedaan...
Elke dag de wekker gezet en dan elke keer 5 minuten eerder en dat dan een week
De volgende week daarna weer 5 minuten en dat net zolang herhaald tot ik bij half tien was
Toen heb ik het eindelijk weer zover gekregen dat ik nu om half 10 of soms 9 uur opsta en soms om 9 uur als ik eerder wakker ben.
Dat gaat nu nog steeds goed.
anMa
Als ik eerder opsta krijg ik migraine

----------


## Elisabeth9

Wat een goed plan van jou AnMa....fijn dat het je zo goed geholpen heeft...het is zeker jammer vd dag dat lange slapen, maar helaas kan het niet altijd anders voor sommgen.."jij" hebt er baat bij...toppie.... :Embarrassment: .

ik slaap te weinig maar ik schreef al dat ik 's avonds een uurtje eerder naar bed moet gaan....vannacht werd het 01.30 uur en om 7.30 uur eruit....er was een mooie film op Belgie, een spannende, en ja dan blijf ik in de stoel hangen...sigaretje erbij en een glas water en een zak paasschuim....niet teveel eten ervan want het is mierzoet.... :Big Grin: 
misschien een idee om dat 's avonds een beetje af te bouwen dat is eigenlijk beter dan meteen een uur eerder.....dat is gelijk zoveel  :Stick Out Tongue:  fijne zondag ....
dag AnMa...Groeten.... :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik kan dankzij de melatonine 5mg vroeger opstaan (meestal tussen 10 en 11u), wat voor mij een super-vooruitgang is > ervoor sliep ik van 12 tot 12/13u!

Nu merk ik echter dat ik s'avonds mijn ogen amper kan openhouden vanaf 21 à 22u ...
Meestal houdt ik het met moeite vol tot 23u (ivm mijn wfks), maar dan ben ik ook echt bek-af en slaap ik binnen de 5min!
Hoe ik dit probleem weer moet gaan oplossen weet ik niet ... iemand tips??

----------


## dotito

@anMa,

Goed idee ga dat ook is proberen :Wink: 

@Aggie,

Kan je dat zo verkrijgen melatonine? :Smile:

----------


## anMa

> @anMa,
> 
> Goed idee ga dat ook is proberen
> 
> @Aggie,
> 
> Kan je dat zo verkrijgen melatonine?


Elke week de wekker 5 minuten eerder dat merk je niet
En langzaam... dus overdag merk je t ook niet
Dat je 5 minuten eerder je bed uit bent gekomen
Maar na een paar maanden zie je ineens dat je vroeger opstaat en eraan gewend bent
Alleen als ze. De tijd weer eens veranderen van winter naar zomertijd vind ik t nog weleens moeilijk.
Daar heb ik dan weer twee weekjes last van
Maar geef er dan niet aan toe en je bent er weer aan gewend.
Sterkte en succes ermee
Groetjes anMa :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

@Do,

Melatonine 5mg is enkel op voorschrift verkrijgbaar en de apotheek moet 't maken!
Niet alle artsen willen dit echter voorschrijven daar een tijd geleden melatonine in hoge dosis in België verboden werd .. Waarom weet ik niet; het helpt me énorm!!
Xx Ag

----------


## sietske763

@agnes,
ff een up date over melatonine, heb je dat al gemaild en weet dat jij het ook niet meer slikt.
melatonine helpt NIET, volgens slaap neuroloog, als het werkt....is dat toevallig of het zit ""tussen de oren"", aldus neuroloog.
dus lieve mensen.....zonde van je geld!
en over vroeg opstaan.....als je heel lang slaapt word je ook erg moe en onuitgerust,
ja ja heb veel geleerd van die (afschuwelijke)slaapneuroloog, maar hij had wel gelijk!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Oke Sietske:  :Wink:  ik geloof je.....wel lees ik in de folders/reclame dat je lekker ikn slaap komt door dat middel....( niet dus) dan maar sprayen met de Bach......

hmm ik hoor graag alles van je van die slaapneuroloog...( dit jaar maar he?)  :Big Grin: 

ik ga afsluiten want de pc is bijna leeg ( laptop) en eigenlijk moet ik sporten....wel zin, geen zin, wel/niet...pfffffffffffffffffffffffff daggggggggggggggg

----------


## anMa

Hoi
Ik slaap beter als ik alcoholvrij bier heb gedronken
Door de hop die erin zit
En ook helpt bij mij de dormeasan van dr vogel 
Extra sterk dan...heb ook geen hoofdpijn of suffigheid daardoor en is ook niet verslavend..prima middeltje
Groetjes anMa

----------

